# lake erie kayak fishing



## J-rod (May 7, 2009)

Hey, i do some fishing on lake Erie out of my kayak. I usually target perch and sometimes try for walleye. For the perch I used minnows on a crappie rig/spreader out where there is a pack of boats and for walleye, I use crawler harnesses or Erie dearies. I have some success but was wondering if anyone had any other ideas for fishing out of a kayak on the lake?


----------



## Finn03 (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm from Sandusky originally, but recently moved down to Columbus. I've fished all over the lake my whole life. What areas are you covering? 

I've always found that once you find a few decent areas (the hard part) the fishing on the lake is much easier than the small lakes down here. I now realize I've been spoiled.

For perch we always just used spreaders and minnows. Some people will try random bottom bouncers, and worm harnesses - (with smaller hooks, and still using minnows) but the general trick is to keep as many hooks in the water that you can reasonably handle and keep track of.

Unless we were getting into trolling (a whole different story) we've always used Erie Dearie's or similar weight forward spinners and nightcrawlers.
I've occasionally experimented using leeches and other baits when available, and had random luck with Shad Raps and such, but live bait casting&reeling has been tried and true.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

You can also hit the shorelines for bass right now.
Marina's and breakwalls are good too.
Open water get me spooked when there's alot of boat traffic. . .


----------



## J-rod (May 7, 2009)

Finn03 said:


> What areas are you covering?


I usually fish off of Avon point. I am taking the kayaks out tomorrow with a friend but I am not 100% sure if we are fishing but if we do I will post a report.


----------



## J-rod (May 7, 2009)

creekcrawler said:


> You can also hit the shorelines for bass right now.
> Marina's and breakwalls are good too.
> Open water get me spooked when there's alot of boat traffic. . .


Yeah we tried that this spring once using dark green tubes around the rocks. We caught rock bass, smallmouth and some largemouth along with some BIG sheephead.


----------

